# Which one to download?



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

I used the "Get FreeBSD link" on the home page and followed it until here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/

Now, I don't know which one I have to download and burn to a disc to get an installer and install freeBSD? Can someone help ?


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 13, 2009)

Download disc1 and burn the ISO image to a CD, this will get you going with your FreeBSD install.


----------



## mk (Jul 13, 2009)

what kind of installation:
over internet: download boot only iso - it will boot into installation and will fetch specified distributions: kernel,base,ports..what you select from internet and will install it.
all cd set or dvd: boot, install base system,add packages, no network, need just become disk jokey (frequent disk change)
download disc1 for install of base,kernel,man, src, some minor configuration, boot into ready system - add apps at will
link is pointing to i386 but if you have 64 intel cpu then download amd64 port - amd64 mean all 64 bit cpu's -both amd and intel
amd introduce first 64bit so the get the honor to name os port after them 
more questions ?


----------



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow! Your replies are so much more detailed then the ones I got over at the ubuntu community. Yet another reason to switch from Linux to FreeBSD


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 13, 2009)

You meant from *Ubuntu* to *FreeBSD*, right?


----------



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes...I did...


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 13, 2009)

Poincare don't forget to browse the FreeBSD Handbook this will help you in your journey.


----------

